# Postal service



## bondipj

I will be spending three or four months in Kata Beach starting later this yea, likely renting a flat. What is the mail service like? I have a couple of magazine subscriptions I would like to keep and so on. Is the service reliable?
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Song_Si

Hi
Have a read of this recent thread Mail Service



> Is the service reliable?


No. For your magazine subscriptions, anyone who can hold onto them for you, at 3 months you'll only be getting 2-3 issues forwarded; Plan B which I found worked was find a friend with a PO Box and ask to use that. 
Note: The Kata Post Office isn't near the beach, but back inland on Patak Road that leads over the hill to Chalong


----------



## bondipj

Thanks for the advice. It sounds pretty grim. Any idea on how 
easy it would be to get a PO Box at kata post office?



No. For your magazine subscriptions, anyone who can hold onto them for you, at 3 months you'll only be getting 2-3 issues forwarded; Plan B which I found worked was find a friend with a PO Box and ask to use that. 
Note: The Kata Post Office isn't near the beach, but back inland on Patak Road that leads over the hill to Chalong


----------

